# Kauft Ihr/eure Firma Gebrauchtes S5/S7 Material?



## Unimog-HeizeR (12 Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Kauft Ihr oder eure Firma auch gebrauchtes Material?
(Klar, gewerblich, mir Rechnung u.s.w...)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 Juli 2010)

höchstens bei S5 wenn ein teil, dass nicht mehr lieferbar ist beim kunden rausfällt.
Der Kunde der die Karte hat, bekommt einen Wunsch erfüllt, und wir die Baugruppe.
Der Kunde der die Karte dann bekommt, zahlt eine Dienstleistung und bekommt die Karte geschenkt.

Gewährleistung bei gebrauchten, abgekündigten Baugruppen ist so eine Sache


----------



## Waelder (12 Juli 2010)

Hoi Timo,

ich möchte mein "Nein" damit begründen, dass wir nur im "äussersten Notfall" bei z.B. Anlagenstillstand von uns bekannten Mitbewerbern Material besorgen.
Grundsätzlich werden bei uns keine gebrauchten Teile verbaut, ausser der Kunde stellt diese bei.
Anlagen mit Teilen aus 1..2..3.. meins sind so oder so tabu.

Gruss Wälder


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Juli 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Kauf Ihr oder eure Firma auch gebrauchtes Material?


was ist der Hintergrund dieser Frage?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juli 2010)

Nein, wir haben genug von den Zeug, regaleweise.  
Aber hin und wieder bauen wir etwas davon ein oder
verlosen auf einen SPS-Forumstreffen ne 95er. 

Wenn du mal was brauchst kannst du dich melden


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Nein, wir haben genug von den Zeug, regaleweise.
> 
> 
> Wenn du mal was brauchst kannst du dich melden



Was anders hätte ich von Dir auch nicht erwartet.

Du willst nur kohle einsacken, keine ausgeben


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (12 Juli 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> was ist der Hintergrund dieser Frage?



Hi

Rein aus Interesse, wie sowas woanders gehandhabt wird. 
Und evtl. weitere gedanken, aber da kann ich noch nix zu sagen... 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Juli 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Rein aus Interesse, wie sowas woanders gehandhabt wird.
> Und evtl. weitere gedanken, aber da kann ich noch nix zu sagen...
> ...


Das klingt ja ein wenig danach, dass Du hier über moralische Bedenken abstimmen lassen willst?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (12 Juli 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Das klingt ja ein wenig danach, dass Du hier über moralische Bedenken abstimmen lassen willst?



Ich kann weder mit dem wort moral noch mit dem wort bedenken was anfangen. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Juli 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Kauft Ihr oder eure Firma auch gebrauchtes Material?



Hallo Timo,
es gibt ja einige gewerbliche Anbieter von Gebrauchtteilen
und in der eBucht läuft auch einiges - also ein gewisser
Markt ist da schon vorhanden. 

Es wird sicher nicht jeder, der so kauft, das auch zugeben.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Juli 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> (Klar, gewerblich, mir Rechnung u.s.w...)



Es muss weder gewerblich noch mit Rechnung sein.

Manchmal wird die Meinung vertreten, Firmen könnten nur per 
Rechnung kaufen. Das entbehrt jeder Grundlage. 

Für eine Privatkauf reicht auch ein handgeschriebener Beleg. 

Die Formvorschriften bezüglich der Rechnungen betreffen 
in erster Linie die Umsatz- bzw. Vorsteuer. Und die sind bei
einem einem Kauf von privat nicht relevant.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Juli 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Das klingt ja ein wenig danach, dass Du hier über moralische Bedenken abstimmen lassen willst?



Das sehe ich nicht so. Vor 15 jahren gab es dicke Zeitungen,
die gar zwei mal die Woche erschienen sind (bei Dir im Remstal 
war das der Sperrmüll und der Flohmarkt) und voll waren von
Gebrauch- und Neuteilen von A wie Abwasserrohr bis Z Zahnrad.
Und heute gibt es das in ebay. 

Ein gewisses Risko, hier wie dort mal doch an Hehlerware zu 
geraten, besteht natürlich immer. Bei originalverpackten 
Simatic-MMCs aus dem Großraum Nürnberg/Amberg in Dutzenden 
zum halben Listenpreis muss natürlich etwas aufpassen.


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Juli 2010)

Waelder schrieb:


> ... so oder so tabu.





Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ...
> Es wird sicher nicht jeder, der so kauft, das auch zugeben.


aber es scheint ja schon Leute zu geben, die das anders sehen, wie ich den oben angeführten Zitaten entnehmen möchte.

Ein Punkt ist sicherlich die unklare Herkunft der Ware bei eBay-Verkäufen.

Ein anderer Punkt ist, dass der Kunde möglicherweise ein gebrauchtes Teil als neuwertig verkauft bekommt und möglicherweise ein erhöhtes Risiko für einen Ausfall untergeschoben bekommt.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (12 Juli 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> aber es scheint ja schon Leute zu geben, die das anders sehen, wie ich den oben angeführten Zitaten entnehmen möchte.
> 
> Ein Punkt ist sicherlich die unklare Herkunft der Ware bei eBay-Verkäufen.
> 
> Ein anderer Punkt ist, dass der Kunde möglicherweise ein gebrauchtes Teil als neuwertig verkauft bekommt und möglicherweise ein erhöhtes Risiko für einen Ausfall untergeschoben bekommt.



Wenn für die gekaufte Ware eine Rechnung bekommst, ist die Herkunft für dich wohl klar.
Das mit dem ausfall... mir ist z.b. noch nie eine cpu abgeraucht....
kommt wohl auch immer drauf an, was es ist.
Zudem hat man mit Rechnung immer noch 1 Jahr Gewährleistung, egal, wo Du Einkaufst. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Juli 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Wenn für die gekaufte Ware eine Rechnung bekommst, ist die Herkunft für dich wohl klar.
> ...


schützt Rechnung vor Hehlerware?



Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> ...
> Zudem hat man mit Rechnung immer noch 1 Jahr Gewährleistung, egal, wo Du Einkaufst.
> ...


So richtig alte Sachen geben auch die professionellen Händler nur mit einer Übernahmegarantie her.

PS: wir übrigens auch. wenn wir was altes im Keller liegen haben und jemand das zufällig brauchen kann, so bekommt der gesagt: OK, Deine Anlage steht. OVP bei Siemens kostet xxxEuro. plus Taxi von Erlangen oder was weiss ich woher. Willst das mit unserem Altteil versuchen? aber mecker nicht, wenns nicht tut ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Juli 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Zudem hat man mit Rechnung immer noch 1 Jahr Gewährleistung, egal, wo Du Einkaufst.



Bei Verträgen zwischen Unternehmen kann man die Gewährleistung 
komplett aussschließen. Allerdings darf der Verkäufer ihm bekannte
Mängel nicht arglistig verschweigen.

Unter Geschäftsleuten darf auch die die Gewährleistung von neuer
Ware auf 12 Monate begrenzt werden, was im Automatisierungs-
umfeld viele Anbieter machen.

Dashalb steht in vielen AGBs "ausschließlich für                              Unternehmer im Sinne 
des §14 BGB"


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (13 Juli 2010)

@Perfekter: Es zwingt Dich doch niemand, sowas zu kaufen. 
@Gerhard: Danke, einiges dazugelernt. 

MUSS ich eigentlich diese Prozentanzeige hinter der Umfrage verstehen? 
Wenn ich jetzt zusammenzähle komme ich auf 133,33% :?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Cerberus (13 Juli 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> MUSS ich eigentlich diese Prozentanzeige hinter der Umfrage verstehen?


 
Du hast eine Multiple-Choice-Umfrage erstellt (darum über 100 Prozent). Insgesamt haben Stand jetzt 21 Leute daran teilgenommen. Die Prozentanzeige sagt einfach nur, wieviel Prozent aller Teilnehmer die entsprechende Antwort gewählt haben.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Juli 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> @Gerhard: Danke, einiges dazugelernt.
> Timo



Gerne, ganz nach dem Motto des Forums.


----------



## ron (14 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

auch schon mal Gebrauchtteile eingesetzt. Z.B. Drucker oder ähnliches wo kein Neuteil des Typs mehr lieferbar war.

Problem was wir hier haben ist nicht der "preis" für Neuteile, sondern einfach der Dokumenten/Test Aufwand von gut ner Woche um ein anderes Druckermodel an die Anlage zu stellen 
Gruß

Ron


----------

